# "What is a counterfeit silver dollar?"



## test pilot (Nov 6, 2010)

I bought this fish about 2 years ago. It was labeled "counterfeit silver dollar" at the aquarium store. I've never seen it in any store since. Its about 2 inches head to tail, silver with a few shadowy black spots, and obviously a tetra. Looks alot like a congo tetra in body shape. It accepts just about anything I feed it. It'll even eat baby live bearers. Anybody know anything about this fish?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

i think it's a type of pacu, cousin of the piranha, so
they don't make very good community tank mates :tape2:


----------



## test pilot (Nov 6, 2010)

I would expect that a close relative of the pacu or piranha would get someone large. This fish isn't even half the size of the silver dollar and I've had it for 3 years. It doesn't bother any of the other fish. I've had it in the same tank with cherry barbs, angels, a silver dollar, killifish, rainbow fish.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Gymnocorymbus thayeri 

Close relative of the black skirt tetra.


----------



## test pilot (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you!

I just looked it up based on your reply. That's the fish! I have not seen it since I purchased it. I did notice that I contradicted myself. I purchased it in 2008 which is only two years ago.

Thanks again!


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

thatfishplace.com had some.


----------

